# About Hwarang do



## xayvong (May 20, 2006)

I've been doing some research on korean martial arts and I would like to learn about hwarang do from actual practitioners, hows the training in hwarang do, is balanced in all areas of fighting or Is it like tkd relying and legs and foot motions, sparring, self defense, ect


----------



## monkey (May 22, 2006)

There are many lines of Hwrang do-1 is said to come off the Sul sa do the gentlemans art.The Sul sa were supose to start in Koga Karea like a ninja bread or base form of the art.From what I have history wise to stipulate or corralate it on video(the motion-attacks-teachings-demos ect of how ever you want to put it) Are far from the ninja way.There might be some authentic of this line but I only found 1 to step forward so far.2 I bleave the Wong Lee line hoping I said his name right is 100% to the ninja line.The turns-rolls-split & twist kicks-the breaking ect.A nice demo & he was on A& E history of the Martial arts with naration by Goerge Taki of Star Trek.Panther videos has his whole line of tapes;look into it & contact him.You cant go wrong.


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> There are many lines of Hwrang do-1 is said to come off the Sul sa do the gentlemans art.The Sul sa were supose to start in Koga Karea like a ninja bread or base form of the art.From what I have history wise to stipulate or corralate it on video(the motion-attacks-teachings-demos ect of how ever you want to put it) Are far from the ninja way.There might be some authentic of this line but I only found 1 to step forward so far.2 I bleave the Wong Lee line hoping I said his name right is 100% to the ninja line.The turns-rolls-split & twist kicks-the breaking ect.A nice demo & he was on A& E history of the Martial arts with naration by Goerge Taki of Star Trek.Panther videos has his whole line of tapes;look into it & contact him.You cant go wrong.



May I ask where I could contact or read about "Wong Lee"?


----------



## monkey (May 22, 2006)

I will try to get the nuber-adrress ect. for you.I know of others Ill try to get for you also.Dont have that info with me at the collage here now.The computors are on line a little longer then off due to Graduation & most of collage  is shut down.Tomarrow I will try to provide you with Hwarang do info.Ill try to get in around 9 am or sooner if I can.


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I will try to get the nuber-adrress ect. for you.I know of others Ill try to get for you also.Dont have that info with me at the collage here now.The computors are on line a little longer then off due to Graduation & most of collage is shut down.Tomarrow I will try to provide you with Hwarang do info.Ill try to get in around 9 am or sooner if I can.


 
Monkey how long have you been practicing MA and what rank do you hold in Korean Martial Arts just courious?
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> I will try to get the nuber-adrress ect. for you.I know of others Ill try to get for you also.Dont have that info with me at the collage here now.The computors are on line a little longer then off due to Graduation & most of collage  is shut down.Tomarrow I will try to provide you with Hwarang do info.Ill try to get in around 9 am or sooner if I can.



I'm interested in anything you have to offer.  Thank you.


----------



## monkey (May 22, 2006)

Im 54 yrs old. Ive done training in shaolin from age 6-17.Jeet kune do kicked in in 68-70 then some A.T.A Tae kwon do with chon gi froms.Gen. Cho was the founder Im told of the forms named after a lot of generals ect.I got a black in that & 75-79 I was under jose presas y Bonco.I met with others in the art also who did the jarobio style-panandata- & others.But Jose was my private & I had that to fix on.Then from there I picked up some Kosho & in 2000 given the certifcate of master from Tom Mitose & Arnold Gulub.I also stayed close with the other kempo line & over the past years Vic LeRuox has become a good friend & even stopped at 1 of my seminars just to say hi.As well as Dan Lee & few others.I was traind by Joe Denso for koga ninjusu & hold a black.Now many will say all that cant be done.Look at Inosanto & the hole Cocepts line.Multi ranks or exsploring was the thing to promote the seminars & make money.I hold a rank Black sash from Earl Montaigue for Tai chi & Paqua.I hold a rank for Doce pare escrima under Jones in Ny & recomened by Cacoy & Dionce.I had some Kuntao under Willie Wetzel & Barbara Nigel has the footage & photo of Wetzel I sent she never seen befor.I also had time with Dave Kash who was another Wetzel student & gave me Pendakar rank for monkey kuntao.I had time in the Army from 80-9 were I did teach.Now some of my footage has been seen by Lee who posts on this site -miss spell time to time & dose jkd.I beleave he enjoyed my footage & knows I am very tech. when it come to verbal.typeing  I learned in the Army & not the best place to learn  (anything)Just a note for those whom may want to join.


----------



## terryl965 (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Monkey, over all the style you did what was the one you stayed with the longest foe continuious training and wish one was your favorite?
Terry


----------



## monkey (May 22, 2006)

Each had it own as Jeet kune do had a chance to break out & show you not to emulate your teacher or mimic or ever justify by look alike.The Shaolin granted peace-calm internal chi hitting & Earl Montaigu a differant way to deploy my shaolin chi of Fajing deployment.The philippino arts gave the aspect to sikaron or panajockman depending on dialect & hands were panatookan or pangumyet.The destruction of the limbs become a great deployable tool as it co-insided with Bruce Lees Intercepting or destoy the wepons & or  targets.Now Tai Chi & pagua gave what those lacked (Plyability)Tae kwon do gave me the quick & elusive twist kick-360 spinning kicks both groung & air-and Master Lee had drills that deployed how to use the kicks in both advance - retreat with pads.Bruce did kick drills but we kick the pad-holder moves either 1 or double step & you respond either slide n kick or burst(a.k.a.  sudden step.)


----------



## matt.m (May 22, 2006)

You know it is funny, I think I am too close to the source on this one but here goes.  I was in my teens, I think I was a freshman in high school.  the Use Your Illusion album were huge, anyway back on point.  I was wrestling high school and freestyle as well as Judo during that time period.  I was going to dads hapkido class a little.  Anyway I saw something of Hwarang Do on the cover of a Black Belt magazine.  Anyway I asked dad what it was all about.  He said it was a softer version of traditional hapkido.  That I am sure is the best way for him to be able to explain to a teenage kid. 
Anyway, I am interested in learning more about it myself.  My question is however, I have found that it is hard to find a good traditional Hapkido school is it the same for Hwarang Do?  I mean the same is true for all arts to a point, I like learning histories though of the Korean Arts.  Beauty and Power all rolled into one.


----------



## shesulsa (May 22, 2006)

"Traditional Hwarangdo" Schools ... I can only say that Lee Joo Bang is still Do Joo Nim.  He heads up the World Hwa Rang Do Association (WHRDA). 

WHRDA schools, as it was explained to me by a WHRDA member, rarely bring in new students directly into HRD, rather they begin with Tae Soo Do - a much simpler version.

Now, Lee Joo Bang copyrighted the name "Hwa Rang Do" and the Korean characters for it.  Well, some of DJN Lee's black belts left the organization (you can search threads here to find more info on this topic).  But they cannot call what they do "Hwa Rang Do" because it is copyrighted.

You can find WHRDA school easily enough - go to www.hwarangdo.com, click on English and the map is easy to follow from there.

There are a handful of members on MartialTalk who are either people who left directly or train under someone who left WHRDA.  They are harder to find in relation to the style named HRD because of the copyright issue.  But if you ask the right people, you can find them.

Perhaps one will chime in on this thread.  :ultracool


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

Ok here is all I could find for Hwarang & its off shoots.I talked briefly with Chief master Henry Taejoon Lee the son of Dr.Joo Bang Lee & he remembered me turning in a fraud DeAlba for claims in Hwarag.I was told they are in litagation ofver it.Now the Head Quarters is still 8200 E.Firestone Blvd. Downey Ca 90241 & phone 562-861-0111 Thas for Dr.Joo Bang Lee the supream granmaster.For Chief master Henry Taejoon Lee  11304 1/2 w.Pico blvd. Los Angeles Ca & phone 310-473-6233!As far as I know Wong Lee is passed.Next line(kook su won) In Sun Seo the brtoher to In Suk his add. 3557 Valenza way Pleasenton Ca 94566 phone 510-468-8109!In Suk Kul is 20275 fm 2920 Tomball Tx 77377 phone 281-255-2550 has 6 tape set!Dr Kim 4816 James town ave Baton Rouge La 70808 Phone 225-924-2837 has 2 books $90 each  each basic-5th dan Hanmu do & kook su!Now here the off shoot still in litagation with Hwarang do but sell as Farang musul now.DeAlba Production  bobx 641286 SanFran Ca 94164-1286 phone 415-661-9657 has 1-20 set but 3 or get at $35 ea. buy any 5 at $30 each.I cant find any Wong Lee Sorry,I have to assume he has passed.Im glad I have his tape on high impact kicks as he was an excellent Tech.He exsplained how to do the twist & axe ect based on the x axes of the hips & y axes of the hips.This made it simple yet very high tech. so just in case he has passed I say Kom sa mi da.


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

Just a quick not my wife read my post & saw I typed 54 she said to apalogise its to be 55 soon to be 56 as Im a sept. born libra.The signs mean nothing to me on that chart but Im the monkey.Sorry for any misprint my typing isnt the best but my skills are qualilty.


----------



## shesulsa (May 23, 2006)

I would refer everyone to read the stories at these locations:

http://www.hwarang.org/ArticleContent.html (be sure to scroll to the bottom)

http://www.dsystem.com/response.htm (Kuk Sa Nim DeAlba is a member of this site)

http://www.hwarang.org/Contemporary.html

http://www.hwarang.org/Personal.html

And to be fair, of course:

http://www.hwarangdo.com/judical.htm

http://www.hwarangdo.com/philosophy.htm

http://www.hwarangdo.com/publicnotice.htm


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

I have always said be fair example The nucleus of the junfan jkd dose not recignise the concepts or progresive ect,Yet alot of those came from there & to this day they claim only jkd yet houndreds of hours of film show them doing kali-ect.Funny how a brother in the arts can fight like that among them selfs yet the original art was for self defence. I fing this common in many arts.So I was not sectorting any one & hope that they see him for the tech, he is.He did send me replys years befor the split.I never asked him why but others still stipulate what quoted.I ask to take that qutoe as here say & not as law or rite.


----------



## monkey (May 23, 2006)

I find that most arts have 1 brother or another fight.I must ask this (Isnt the martial arts for defence/presuvation of life/health ect.Why do we fight as orginised or commities or even well gatherings ect.Why cant the arts be the arts.)To me the concept jkd is part of the format-foundation-ect.I never did beleave the students of those arts had the rite to ban or exspell thier teacher.I personaly dont beleave in right or wrong.If the person did the art,they did the art.Wether it concepts or any other art.I think the same should aply for Hwarang or karate ect.Just unit -dont separate due to law.Unite as ways.


----------



## mystic warrior (May 29, 2006)

People fight in org's due to the fact of ego sir.
It is not only done in Hwa rang do, take any korean,japanese,chinese or what have you art.
And you will see in fighting, it is kind of like saying( and I will try to keep this clean) who has the biggest thing.
And you are right, it should not be this way.
That is why you train in the art. And stay away from the poltices of that art.
Because politices will not save your butt in a fight.
But the training in that art just might.


----------

